# LiquorCraft / BrewCraft / Australia home brewing



## peekaboo_jones (21/7/16)

Thought I'd share a good brew shop in Melbourne (and maybe other cities?) for ready to go kits at reasonable prices.
Keep an eye out for specials as they do change from time to time including free shipping occasionally.

http://www.liquorcraft.com.au/afawcs0133826/CATID=125/SUBID=401/BEER-COMPLETE-RECIPE-KITS/Pale-ale-recipe-kits.html

They have a great range of kits, yeast, malts and also all grain gear.

Cheers!


----------



## wereprawn (21/7/16)

You shagging the owners daughter ? Charging $9 for 50g of POR seems on par with the rest of their prices. Highway robbery really.


----------



## Zorco (21/7/16)

Love that fastrack product!


----------



## Zorco (21/7/16)

Whose got an owner's daughter...... Where??? Where???[emoji14]


----------



## DU99 (21/7/16)

can get a FWK for some of the prices they charge


----------



## peekaboo_jones (21/7/16)

wereprawn said:


> You shagging the owners daughter ? Charging $9 for 50g of POR seems on par with the rest of their prices. Highway robbery really.


Yeah guess the hops are a bit of a rip off. Similar price to Grain and Grape and The Brewer's Den to be honest.
Fair point, FWK are very economical...

Just saying they have a pretty good selection of recipe kits even compared to Coopers ROTM which plenty of people here purchase.

Anyway you know best


----------



## Lethaldog (21/7/16)

Grain and grape of memory were $8 for 80g so that's a fair difference!


----------



## Zorco (21/7/16)

That business in not just about hops... I've already seen a product I want which I've never seen elsewhere. 

Thread declared a success.

My thanks to you OP!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (21/7/16)

Thanks for sharing Peek - the kit market should not just all be about Coopers (though I have nothing against them). There are some really good kits being made by the likes of Black Rock and Mangrove Jack. It is a rewarding part of the brewing education playing with different hops, spec malts, yeasts and the like whilst doing kits.


----------



## manticle (21/7/16)

Good that you like the shop.
To me they are like the 7-11 of brewing and I've heard multiple stories from new brewers receiving bad advice, old or unrefrigerated yeast or hops.

Everyone deserves a chance.


----------



## Digga (21/7/16)

$18 per 100g!!! Have a look at my prices!


----------



## Zorco (22/7/16)

Lol


----------



## awolf (22/7/16)

I'm about to bottle the LiquorCraft Mountain Goat Steam Ale kit, and next to brew is their Feral Hop Hog project kit.

I was a little disappointed about the hops/yeast not being kept in the fridge - I'm not sure how long they keep this stuff on the shelf. But I wanted to give them a go and see what they're like. I've got the recipe cards now so can always make up my own next time.


----------



## Feldon (22/7/16)

Their main stock of hops and yeast _is_ refridgerated. The hops and yeast they pack into their beer kit packs (with tins of malt etc) are taken from this refridgerated stock on an as needed basis as they replenish shelf stock of the kits. The shop is airconditioned too so the yeast and hops in the kits aren't subjected to extreme temps while sitting on the shelf for a short time before sale and use. I asked them about this earlier this year and they said customers could swap out the hops and yeast for the fridge stock if they wanted, and even change the type of yeast or hops if they wanted.

Also, the Brewcraft chain changed ownership recently, so any poor experiences from days of old might need to be recast in light of the new regime.

I agree that some of their stuff is a little pricey. The best products they sell IMO are their 'Brewclean' non-detergent brewery wash and their 'Brew Sanitize' sanitiser.


----------



## awolf (22/7/16)

Feldon said:


> Their main stock of hops and yeast _is_ refridgerated. The hops and yeast they pack into their beer kit packs (with tins of malt etc) are taken from this refridgerated stock on an as needed basis as they replenish shelf stock of the kits. The shop is airconditioned too so the yeast and hops in the kits aren't subjected to extreme temps while sitting on the shelf for a short time before sale and use. I asked them about this earlier this year and they said customers could swap out the hops and yeast for the fridge stock if they wanted, and even change the type of yeast or hops if they wanted.


I didn't think to ask about swapping bits of the kit. I'm still new and that was the first shop I went to, to get my gear and start up. I was very impressed with the guy at the Richmond store, very friendly and good advice. I'm keen to try their Sierra Nevada IPA kit next.


----------



## Feldon (22/7/16)

awolf said:


> I didn't think to ask about swapping bits of the kit. I'm still new and that was the first shop I went to, to get my gear and start up. I was very impressed with the guy at the Richmond store, very friendly and good advice. I'm keen to try their Sierra Nevada IPA kit next.


I spoke to the people in the Oakleigh store.

Also note that you can usually get a cheaper price by ordering their products through their ebay site and arrange to pick up your order from the Richmond or Oakleigh store (never tried it but assume pick up might need a few days notice).

Eg. 4kg Muntons light dry malt:
$39.95 purchased instore (http://www.liquorcraft.com.au/afawcs0133827/CATID=0/SUBID=407/ID=438/SID=262702764/productdetails.html )
$36.95 purchased via ebay site and pick up instore (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Light-Malt-Extract-Muntons-4kg-Dry-Malt-Lager-Malt-Pale-Home-Brew-Beer-Brewing-/280641643238?hash=item41578ba2e6:g:kvcAAOSwPhdVSEtK )

Or that Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA kit you're thinking of brewing:
$74.90 purchased instore (http://www.liquorcraft.com.au/afawcs0133827/CATID=0/SUBID=399/ID=7178/SID=223523225/productdetails.html )
$68.90 purchased via ebay site and pick up instore (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Beer-Recipe-Kit-Sierra-Torpedo-Extra-IPA-home-brew-kit-beer-kits-hops-malt-yeast-/281934350545?hash=item41a498c8d1:g:L20AAOSwezVWvmnE )


----------



## awolf (22/7/16)

Gee, didn't expect there'd be such a decent saving doing it the eBay way. I'll definitely take advantage of that next time. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Lionman (25/7/16)

If anyone is in Perth, this guy has pretty good prices on some stuff.

http://www.bulkbrewingsupplies.com.au/

No kits or extract, hops, grains and hardware though.


----------



## Brewnicorn (8/9/16)

awolf said:


> I'm about to bottle the LiquorCraft Mountain Goat Steam Ale kit, and next to brew is their Feral Hop Hog project kit.
> 
> I was a little disappointed about the hops/yeast not being kept in the fridge - I'm not sure how long they keep this stuff on the shelf. But I wanted to give them a go and see what they're like. I've got the recipe cards now so can always make up my own next time.


Awolf, how did the kit turn out? These guys are my go to for hardware and I've got a kit from them too. I can't bring myself to order online with support the locals ringing in my head, but some of the kit prices are hefty. Good folks but I've noticed there's a good degree of price difference with online stores. I guess coming into warmer weather the yeast temps etc are worth some more thought. But the mail order business is pretty strong around Australia so what does hat say about the viability of yeast?
Always happy to hear of a well regarded online/local store people use?!
Cheers
Sam


----------



## Hootsmon (21/9/16)

.


----------



## Hootsmon (21/9/16)

Stupid iPhone. FU Steve jobs


----------



## Hootsmon (21/9/16)

Home Make it in Clayton Melbs has a great selection of liquid Yeasts.


----------



## Brewnicorn (21/9/16)

Their store in Resovoir is where I got the muntons kit I'm Fermenting now. Smells like vinegary balls so I dare say it'll see the drain long before it sees a bottle.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/9/16)

It sounds like you might've gotten an infection into it. Commiserations!


----------



## technobabble66 (22/9/16)

Steve Jobs again. Fucker.


----------



## Brewnicorn (13/10/16)

Update: took the sample to the brew shop - the guy reckons it was all good but the standard yeast was of course too small to process all the sugar so there was a bit of residual sugar. It's been bottled and it's sitting for a couple of months before I try it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (13/10/16)

A Tip - too much residual sugar in brews = Bottle Bombs. Bottled in PET or glass? If PET check the bottom of the bottle for stretch marks. If glass wear a lot of protection when handling. Open one in a sink slowly and see if it gushes. If they gush get rid of it. Voice of bitter and very nearly injured experience speaking here mate.


----------



## Brewnicorn (13/10/16)

Hey Lagerfrenzy - now you have me shit scared. 
I had a look this afternoon. They've been in the bottles for almost 3 weeks and they're in pet bottles in an esky with weighted boxes on top. The pet bottles are the ones that came with the kit I inherited so if they're stuffed or the brews are bad it's no biggie. They're 650ml and I added a single cube of white table sugar per bottle. What do you reckon? 
This was the Muntons kit which I now realised I've posted in the wrong bloody thread... :-/


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (13/10/16)

Relax. Plastic won't blow up (unlike glass that does, spectacularly). Worst that can happen is that they can gush. If its drinkable - start consuming ASAP - three weeks is usually a pretty good time to be drinking most bottled beer anyway unless its high ABV or a big Stout.

Just keep in mind the next time that you get a stuck ferment - the best thing that you could have done with it was to just drop another packet of yeast in it to make it finish up at the correct FG.


----------



## manticle (13/10/16)

Plastic can blow up.
Less likely, less devastating, still possible, sharp shards under pressure can cut and maim.


----------



## manticle (13/10/16)

Are the bottles hard to the touch or swollen?


----------



## Brewnicorn (13/10/16)

They're hard-ish. I'll go grab one and open it... in the back yard. The 'Home Make It' shop recommended it sit on the shelf for 2 months minimum. So I'll throw some protective shades on and see what's what. 
I'll ensure always to get some good yeast from now on despite the protests of the shop owners.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (13/10/16)

Look at the bottom of the bottle - they tend to stretch along the seam-lines around the bubbly base.


----------



## Brewnicorn (13/10/16)

No stretchmarks :-/


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (13/10/16)

Try opening one - slowly away from your face over a sink.


----------



## Brewnicorn (13/10/16)




----------



## Brewnicorn (13/10/16)

Opened and no gush. Just a hiss. It's dark as. I'd just turned it upside down so stirred up and not chilled. Smells better than the fermenter. 


That should be an English Bitter... :-/


----------



## Brewnicorn (13/10/16)

Tastes ok. I gave the half empty bottle a swill and yep that foamed up real well. I'll leave them be for a while and see how they go. No gushers though.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (13/10/16)

Now imagine trying to defuse twenty eight glass ones stored at crotch height in milk crates after two of them blew that day :lol:


----------



## Brewnicorn (13/10/16)

Holy shit. Haha. Heart break. 
Thanks for the heads up mate. Really appreciated. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## mofox1 (14/10/16)

Maybe four years back, very hot day after a spell of hot ones, I had two go at once (heard them, actually, was just outside the shed at the time). Gloves and safety goggles went on, and I put the crate into the fridge. Let them cool down before I euthanized them all... at cooler temps the co2 goes back in solution, reducing the likelihood of one going off when you pick it up.

Never knew if it was an infection, incomplete ferment or priming issue, although I did have a problem with the latter back in the day...


----------



## Brewnicorn (14/10/16)

Mine have been sitting in an esky on the garage floor in Melbourne and we're seeing pretty low temps. I'd say they're sitting at about 14-16 degrees. I wonder how they'd go at room temp for a week. Might bag one and test that.


----------



## Stouter (14/10/16)

Lionman said:


> If anyone is in Perth, this guy has pretty good prices on some stuff.
> 
> http://www.bulkbrewingsupplies.com.au/
> 
> No kits or extract, hops, grains and hardware though.


He's just set up in a new warehouse and is getting into a good selection of hops (yes, refridgerated of course), grains and equipment.
And yes, very sharp on the pricing pencil.

Regarding my own bottle stock temps, we just hit 28 yesterday and the shed got over 32degrees. I've now only got enough room in my fermenting fridge for the one F.V and about 16 bottles as I had to take a shelf out, so the other five cartons worth has been relocated to my wardrobe.
Fingers crossed there's no gushers soaking my work clothes :unsure: otherwise it won't be a good look, or smell.


----------



## damoninja (14/10/16)

Stouter said:


> Regarding my own bottle stock temps, we just hit 28 yesterday and the shed got over 32degrees. I've now only got enough room in my fermenting fridge for the one F.V and about 16 bottles as I had to take a shelf out, so the other five cartons worth has been relocated to my wardrobe.
> Fingers crossed there's no gushers soaking my work clothes :unsure: otherwise it won't be a good look, or smell.


If you don't over carbonate you shouldn't ever get any blow. I've got some beers that I've had archived in a crate for years some have been through 3 summers with weeks over 40C, every now and then something gets opened, none of which have turned nasty or gushy  

This summer though I do have room in my fermentation chamber so I plan to at least move the stuff I want to keep in to it.


----------



## damoninja (14/10/16)

Also brewcraft suck. 

Went in once to get yeast in a pinch, was offended at the prices of most things.


----------

